
0x Staking Portal – Put Your ZRX to Work - fragosti
https://0x.org/zrx/staking
======
fragosti
0x v3 is now live on the Ethereum mainnet. This includes the new stake-based
liquidity incentives intended to empower 0x market makers and token holders.

Learn more about ZRX Portal: [https://blog.0xproject.com/introducing-zrx-
portal-b529aec1a0...](https://blog.0xproject.com/introducing-zrx-
portal-b529aec1a0a9)

Learn more about the ZRX token:
[https://youtu.be/-UMhhM5z7cc](https://youtu.be/-UMhhM5z7cc)

